# New Video - Phuza Thursdays/Vlog



## Philip Dunkley (20/3/15)

Hi All,

In this episode we reveal the winners of the Ambrosia 250ml Competition, Have a quick look at the new Tri-Tank, and have a heartlfelt discussion about this very community and forum!! Hope you guys enjoy this one, it's a little more serious than my normal ones!!

Here it is:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/15)

Menthol Rocks!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/15)

Spot on on the Vaping Community Phil! Well said!

Reactions: Agree 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/3/15)

Excellent heartfelt video Philip. Well done!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (20/3/15)

Busy downloading the vid for watching later, but this is an intense look (I'm sure you focused unbelievingly on a loony's facebook page)?

​

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## johan (20/3/15)

Just finish watching it now. Love your inspirational PEACE piece at the end @Philip Dunkley - peace to you as well bru, and enjoy the bush.

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/15)

The Inspiration PEACE piece was a really important speech... and everyone I have spoken to today feels the same... we may have the odd spat between ourselves from time to time and that's bound to happen... but when we as a group as threatened or one of our members is abused we come together as one huge driving force united! Remember this day! The power of the members was realised!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ET (20/3/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/3/15)

ET said:


> View attachment 23372



A piece of peace from peas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (20/3/15)

Give peas a chance

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (22/3/15)

Great video @Philip Dunkley !

Genuine and sincere - you summed it up SO well!

This forum rocks big time. Long may it continue....


----------



## TylerD (22/3/15)

Shitai coil = Shitai vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (22/3/15)

Nice Vid man! i now feel bad that i was so quiet these last couple of months
going to try and stay more active

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/15)

Rudi said:


> Nice Vid man! i now feel bad that i was so quiet these last couple of months
> going to try and stay more active



Welcome back @Rudi


----------



## Daniel (22/3/15)

congrats to the winners *mumble* my Ambrosia still has to steep 6 weeks 

@Philip Dunkley from the little interaction I have had with you brother I could see you a genuine oke , too many forums have gone downhill due to politics ... maybe I should start an Afrikaans JouBuis Kanaal  , Damp aan julle donners!


----------



## Rudi (22/3/15)

Silver said:


> Welcome back @Rudi


LoL thax @Silver i have been here daily to see whats up and been following on taptalk too, just didnt have much to say...would actually be accurate to say i was lazy to type or upload something..lol will still be in and out till after the wedding but then i will be back with a bang

Reactions: Like 1


----------

